# Fortnite FPS Lags



## Tedky00 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe seit etwas längeren starke Fps einbrüche wenn ich in Fortnite etwas baue, hätte einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, oder hatte vllt. jemand schonmal sowas ähnliches und weiß wie es zu fixxen es.

System:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700 CPU @3.20GHz 3.19GHz
16,0GB (15,8 GB verwendbar)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070Ti
Intel(R)UHD Graphics 630


----------



## royaldoom3 (30. Oktober 2018)

liegt am letzten update von fortnite..


----------



## pphs (30. Oktober 2018)

*seit


----------



## Tedky00 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ne war schon vor paar Wochen so


----------



## bynemesis (26. November 2018)

die lags sind angeblich weg, wenn man das spiel auf ner ssd installiert.


----------



## joNickels (2. Dezember 2018)

Epic baut auch immer wieder neue Bugs ein damit es nicht langweilig wird. Haben sicher ein eigenes Dev Team dafür


----------

